# Customizable interface



## rothlike (Aug 1, 2005)

I would like to see more options for the look and feel of the interface. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Especially the color scheme. Many users found the change from a soft yellow highlight bar to bright white too visually jarring.


----------

